# New Pics of Lily and Rose now cming up to 10 weeks x



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

The girls with one of there staffy brothers stanlie 

























Michelle x


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

They are really beautiful bunnies! I especially love Rose.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the pics, Rose is a right little poser while Lily seems to like to be off to explore. Stanlie looks like he's trying to blend in with the bunny pics, he's so cute too xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't believe you...they're not rabbits...they're cuddly toys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stanlie looks massive in comparison bless him!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww they are adorable. Fab pics hun :thumbup:  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww gorgeous bunnies and gorgeous dog too 

*Heidi*


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys  

Lily and rose r so confident they arnt fazed by stan n hooch or tango  xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are far too cute!!


----------

